# April 13' MOTM Winner: Jblackburn



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Congrats and well deserved.


----------



## jimmyboy (Jul 10, 2012)

What...no picture behind the screenname? C'mon, for all we know, this guy's a robot!

I PMed back and forth with this guy and he helped me ask a bunch of the right questions to the salesman about buying my first new car in over 10 years. 

Although I did not buy a Cruze myself and decided on another car, it's people like this guy that make this forum a good place to come to and will make me recommend it to my niece's father, who is buying her a Cruze for her high school graduation tomorrow.

Well-deserved sir.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Congratulations Justin!

It was a toss up between chill J, cowboy J, or cat in a hat J.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

Nice, get the pic fixed, we cant see anything, unless its my puter.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Congrats Jblacknoob! Well deserved sir.

BTW did you do this on purpose?










You have a very strong resemblance


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Lol, the picture is stuck in the mod room - we can't see it! Fix please 

That said, thanks for all that voted for me!


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Will fix when I get to my computer.



Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Terry want me to fix it right quick?


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

iKermit said:


> Terry want me to fix it right quick?


Sure, if you can.


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

tecollins1 said:


> Sure, if you can.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


Done sir. Keep shipping those cables.


----------



## TMcDermid (Mar 30, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Didn't look like either of you got it, so I fixed it. I just attached it instead of uploading it to my photobucket, so you have to click on it to make it larger.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Ahhh...the Bahamas picture. That was before I was horribly sunburnt and resembled this.










I miss that place.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

jblackburn said:


> Ahhh...the Bahamas picture. That was before I was horribly sunburnt and resembled this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL I was cracking up when i saw it. Get ready to be more sunburnt in Florida


----------



## caughron01 (Mar 25, 2013)

Congrats Man! :3tens::goodjob:


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## kb0sdq (Feb 17, 2013)

Grats hope to some day gain a title from such a great site. ciao


----------

